# Great Camping Table



## 3ringer (Nov 25, 2012)

I bought this table at Sams Club for 59 bucks. It has a metal shelf that slides out to hold a grill. It is a well made table.


----------



## fox51599 (Dec 15, 2012)

I bouhjt the same one. it works great! 


_Posted  from Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 15, 2012)

Cool! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## 3ringer (Dec 17, 2012)

This table is 10x stronger than the camping table I bought at Bass Pro. It has a place to hold a roll of paper towels and hooks to hang utensils.


----------



## Sargent (Dec 18, 2012)

They sell one similar to that one at WalMart for less than $50.  

It is shorter, however.  

It folds in half.  The grill section is one half and the table is the other.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 18, 2012)

I haven't noticed these @ Sam's. I'll have to look for it.


----------



## 3ringer (Dec 19, 2012)

When I bought my table at Sams, it was not in the outdoor section. It was located with the other folding tables in a different area.


----------

